# 20 Awesome Horror Movies



## skehoe






By Eric Podolsky , 10/22/12



It’s that time of year again. October is the month in which we give ourselves permission to revel in the perverse, to take pleasure in fear, to seek out the dark things from which we recoil the other 11 months of the year. In a nutshell, it’s horror movie time here at AVS! Whether the macabre and gruesome is your bag or not, there is a deep, deep well of lost and not-so-lost horror/thriller classics to explore. Lucky for us, AVS has a dedicated contingent of horror movie aficionados who are more than happy to help us decide where to start with this tricky genre (there’s a whole lot of unwatchable schlock out there).



This gore-obsessed gang of AVS members has an awesome annual tradition going: watch (and rate) one (or more) horror films a day throughout the entire month of October. Thanks to those involved in this ongoing “ AVS Horror Festival ,” the rest of us are spared from being subjected to all the truly terrible films in this genre: these guys are more than happy to give any film with some blood and gore a fighting chance, no matter how god-awful it looks (and often is).



In this process, the rest of us are thankfully able to learn from these brave souls’ mistakes: we now know which garbage films to cross off our list so we can invest our time in the movies truly worthy of scaring us witless. That being said, here are 20 films (both old and new, obvious and obscure) which have been rated highly enough by AVS members to make our watch list. Naturally, the squeamish best sit these ones out -- the psychos and/or creatures are all loose in full force, and the bloody death tolls are high. So in honor of October’s countdown to Halloween, join us in diving into our AVS-approved splatter-fest!



*WARNING:* Please leave all taste at the door before entering...



*Halloween*







It’s unanimous: this is the horror film against which all others should be judged. When it was released in 1978, *Halloween* single-handedly set the bar for all slasher films to come (most of which were horribly inferior) with its suspenseful direction and terrifying villain in the guise of the blank-masked Michael Myers. Along with the rest of AVS, member FendersRule finds lots to admire in this all-time classic: “The greatest slasher ever made. The staple-mark of the genre. Carpenter's superb direction of blending the supernatural entity into the natural was astonishing; not to mention the man's work on the phenomenal musical score or in the writing. The unknown cannot be toppled and will always remain more intriguing. Keeping your bad guy a 'bad guy' and not making him the 'main character' will always remain more frightful and effective. Nothing touches this when it comes to slashers. Nothing. John Carpenter, I am amazed at you and just about every damned movie that you make.” If there’s one movie to watch on Halloween night, this is clearly the one, hands down.






*The Shining*







Though it’s quite different from the book, Stanley Kubrick’s terrifying take on Stephen King’s novel is nothing short of a masterpiece of filmmaking, horror film or otherwise. Member darthrsg raves that *The Shining* is a “stellar film. Transcends genre, IMHO...Can't really say anything that hasn't been said already, but this one of the best movies, in any genre, of all time.” Bob McLaughlin is testament that repeated viewings pay off with this film: “How much do I like *The Shining*? Let's put it this way: this is the only movie that I have owned in VHS, DVD, remastered DVD, and finally Blu-ray. Worth every penny to quadruple-dip. Simply brilliant filmmaking!” But the best element of *The Shining* is clearly the last third of the film, as yankeeman points out: “Watching Jack Nicholson go crazy is one of the great joys in movie watching.” Amen to that!






*Alien*







When it comes to claustrophobic suspense and scares, the original *Alien* takes the cake. We didn’t include the sequel, *Aliens*, in this list, as that film is more about action than scares, but as yankeeman says, these films are “the two greatest melds ever of scifi and horror ever made...I remember the very first time I saw *Alien*, in the movie theater, with no knowledge of what was coming -- wow, that was something. *Aliens* is one of those rare sequels that to me equals or surpases the original, although the original had more pure shock value.” If only we could watch this film for the first time again with no knowledge of the alien creature...that would be something special.






*The Exorcist*







If you’re looking for flat-out, absolutely terrifying horror, *The Exorcist* truly stands the test of time. Considering it was made in 1973, the film has aged remarkably well, and has lost none of its edge. General Kenobi probably says it best: “Although there are plenty of other horror films that are worth a 5 star rating in my book this film is the pinnacle of perfection in horror cinema as far as I'm concerned. Nearly 40 years since it was made and it is still one of the scariest films created. I have zero gripes with this film and consider it completely flawless.” darthrsg is in agreement as to the film’s power: “Timeless classic, never once does it feel like it's from the early 70's. I still get white knuckled watching it and have to tell myself to breathe.” When it comes down to it, nothing in cinema can match *The Exorcist’*s visceral terror, even after all these years.






*A Nightmare on Elm Street*







Though Freddy Krueger was eventually turned into a more comedic character over the years, the first film in the *Nightmare* series still stands as the best and most terrifying of them all. The kill scenes are imaginative and unexpected, and the dream sequences give director Wes Craven free reign to pull out all sorts of frightening and surreal effects. According to FendersRule, the first *Nightmare* is “one of my favorite slasher movies on the planet. Not that it's as ‘perfect’ as *Halloween*, but more so that it's just plain entertaining, ambient, and atmospheric. The action, suspense, sound effects are all solid characteristics of*A Nightmare on Elm Street*. It's at times just as serious as *The Exorcist*, but also shows some dark humor... *A Nightmare on Elm Street* is an instant classic, and something that everyone should see.” There’s no denying that this film sticks with you after a viewing. Who can forget: “One, two, Freddy’s coming for you...”






*The Thing (1982)*







After watching this gruesome film, I guarantee you’ll find yourself longing for the days of pre-CGI, stop-motion creature creation. John Carpenter’s shape-shifting creature is a disgusting wonder to behold, and makes this my personal favorite horror film ever. FendersRule agrees: “One of the greatest physical horror movies EVER MADE. This is easily in the top three...It's flawless. Not one damn thing is wrong with it. It's above exceptional. Didn't know Ennio Morricone did the soundtrack, either...If you have not seen *The Thing*, then I fully pity you.” darthrsg can get behind this as well: “What a great film. To this day the effects hold up. Very creepy very claustrophobic. Very badass. Even if you aren't into horror, this one is hard to deny.” If this is news to you, seek this film out immediately, and get ready to be scared out of your pants.






*An American Werewolf in London*







Featuring quite possibly the greatest pre-CGI creature transformation scene ever, this film delivers both scares and humor in a very effective way. darthrsg calls it “One of my all time faves. Great blend of comedy and gore. I'll never forget the first time I saw the transformation, or when I got old enough to understand the zombie scene in the theater. It's pretty much the standard by which werewolf movies are judged.” Airboss also calls it “one of my all time favorite horror films. I'll never forget the first time I saw this movie and the amazing transformation of David Naughton from 'David Kessler' to ‘the Werewolf.’ Ground breaking special effects, a great story, fantastic acting and one kickass soundtrack make this an all time favorite worth many viewings!” Given the universal praise for this one, it’s safe to say that this is one absolute must-see werewolf movie.






*Black Christmas*







Ok, now that we’ve got the obvious choices out of the way, it’s time to dive into those lesser known horror gems. This dark 1974 film about a serial killer in a sorority house was one of the first slasher films ever, and paved the way for all the rest to come. The body count is high, and the deaths are gruesome. Let’s let ApolloCreed give us the full rundown: “This is what horror is all about folks! Even though I knew damn well what the movie was about, it still had me on the edge of my seat nearly the entire time. The caller is very frightening as he rambles on about the craziest **** you’ve ever heard. Extremely effective! You know that it’s coming, but when the cops find out where the caller is located...wow...it still gives me chills thinking about it, and I watched it two nights ago. This one is a horror classic: highly recommended. The movie really has nothing to do with Christmas other than the fact that the story occurs around Christmas time, but if you haven't seen it.....it is definitely worth a watch. Personally, I loved it.”






*Fright Night (1985)*







Many consider this extremely fun-yet-frightening film to be one of the best vampire features around. It is undeniably well-done and somewhat meta, as the movie is about a suburban, horror-film-obsessed teen who discovers that he’s got a vampire as his next-door neighbour. Bob McLaughlin can’t deny that “this movie is still funny and fresh all these years later. It is very 80s-looking, of course, but the characters are great (Evil Ed especially!) and the special effects are fantastic in this pre-CGI era. The transformation scenes and the death scenes are simply awesome. Nice to see that the old tale of the vampire could be reworked into something fun, and great to see Roddy McDowall in another horror role. My wife had never seen this one before, and she doesn't normally go for horror, but she got sucked into it and was captivated.” And though the 2011 3D remake is passable, it doesn’t hold a candle to the original.





*Pet Sematary*







This 1989 film about re-animating the dead is one of the better Stephen King adaptations, and is well worth a watch due to its eerie, creepy vibe, as well as a killer zombie child. Susyflower says that “this is probably my favorite horror movie of all time. I look forward to AMC's Fear Fest every year because I know they will show this one multiple times. Still gives me good scares to this day!” darthrsg adds, “I dig King's books, and although most of the movies are pretty bad, this one is pretty good...I think this is a classic among non-horror fans.” And did we mention that it features Fred Gwynne (Herman Munster)? We're sold on that point alone.






*Re-Animator*







Speaking of bringing the dead back to life, here’s a fun-filled splatter-fest that takes a more light-hearted tone with its theme of re-animation, and is sure to get your 80s nostalgia pumping. The blood-n-guts factor is high with this film, and it is well worth seeking out due to its combination offantastic gore andhumor (much like what *Evil Dead 2* did so effectively). It’s no wonder *Re-Animator* has gained a cult following in the years since its 1985 release. General Kenobi says: “First time viewing this, and what fun it was! I'll be getting a copy of this on Blu-ray when it comes out for sure [*note: the Blu-ray was released on 9/4]*... gore galore and a good bit of dark humor as well, really enjoyed this one!” Fun fact: this film’s plot was based on a story by H.P. Lovecraft.






*The Mist*







Getting into modern-day horror flicks, this 2007 film is yet another Stephen King adaptation, and sure packs a wallop. The film is essentially a sci-fi monster movie which tells the tale of a small town in Maine that is enveloped by a thick mist that brings with it a number of vicious creatures which wreak havoc. Though the premise sounds silly, the film is quite bleak and terrifying, and features a wrenching climax that has to be seen to be believed. yankeeman had this to say after watching *The Mist*: “Wow. I am totally, emotionally drained. Even though I’ve seen it before, this film is so powerful and the ending is so emotional, that it totally drained me. While I could pick a few things I would like better in this movie, I cannot rate this anything but a 5-star movie -- it is something special.” Altaira adds: “I think this is a terrific film! It really added a new level of horror for me.” God bless Stephen King: what would the horror genre be without him?






*Hostel*







Among the boat-load of recent horror movies to be released, *Hostel* holds its own as one of the better films of the modern genre. Many recent horror flicks forgo suspense in favor of torture porn and gross-out factor, but *Hostel* manages to keep you engaged in a way that few horror films of this era can. yankeeman believes that it is “a true classic. The first third is almost a porn movie, and the rest is great horror. Superbly written, great sets, magnificent photography and direction, perfect music -- this is what a horror movie should be. I love to watch classics like this over and over, more than I enjoy watching horror movies that are only so-so for the first time.” There you have it, a modern classic (which is quite hard to come by these days).






*The Hills Have Eyes (2006)*







This remake of the 1977 Wes Craven film of the same name features plenty of gnarly freaks and murderous hillbilly psychos, so if that’s the type of thing you’re in the mood for, this is the one to seek out. yankeeman raves that this is a “great, great movie. To me, it’s the best of the popular type of horror movie that’s about a family stranded in the woods/desert and gets attacked/abducted by mutants/sickos. Great gore, good storyline and premise that’s carried through very well. This is a 5 star movie to me.”






*Inside*







DISCLAIMER: This modern French film may very well be the most disturbing movie you’ll ever seen in your life. To give you some idea, it’s about a pregnant widow who is stalked by an insane woman who wants her unborn child. If that’s enough to make you lay off this one, you’re probably better off for it. But if you are a true horror aficionado that has a genuine affinity for the sick and twisted, you’ve found the ultimate film. As wizzack says, "*Inside* is one the most violent, bloody and brutal horror movies I've ever seen. This crazy film never loses its impact no matter how many times I watch it. A home invasion on your last day of pregnancy? Talk about a bad night. And that's just the beginning! Oh, and the 5.1 sound mix is a kicker. *Inside* leads the pack in the recent French horror invasion.” General Kenobi adds: “I really can't believe that knowing how eff'd up this movie is I would willingly watch it a second time in my life... good grief this is just brutal! If you want to squirm in discomfort while witnessing the most gruesome images to ever grace your display, check it out. Otherwise, take my word for it and enjoy not having those images burned in your brain! It’s the only movie in adult memory I have turned my head from... and it's on the list for a second viewing this year.” Considering these comments came from guys who watch horror movies every day, that’s really saying something.






*The Descent*







This tale of a group of cave-exploring women is a well-done take on the claustrophobic horror/thriller that rewards multiple viewings. Bob McLaughlin sums it up when he says that “even on repeat viewings, this is still one of the tensest and scariest movies ever. There were several times where I realized I was not breathing, and I still let out a yelp of surprise during at least one scene (take your pick). This movie has quickly attained the status of being a modern classic, and it is well deserved.” airboss agrees: “What can I say? One of the best horror movies in the past 10 years! Most of the new stuff I've seen recently is just a waste of time. Although I keep trying to find something interesting, something to bring back the thrill that I experienced the first time I watched *The Descent*, I haven't found anything close.” Everyone seems to agree that this one gets better the more that you watch it, including member PooperScooper , who says that “this a movie I know I've watched all the way through at least six times.” The film also features a fantastic ending that you never saw coming -- this one is well worth your time.






*Triangle*







This 2009 British mind-bender does a great job of messing with your head to the point of making you feel as insane as the woman in the film. As General Kenobi says, “*Triangle* is a grade A top tier mind fawk. Psychological horror at its best, IMO. Melissa George is simply brilliant, and the writer/director of this film is seriously under appreciated. For anyone that thinks *Inception* and *Prometheus* were deep, you need to see this for some contrast.” For this reason, *Triangle* holds its own as a great film, genre be damned, and member film113 concurs: “I consider *Triangle* to be one of the best movies I've seen in at least a decade...maybe more.” Due to its confounding narrative, this is another one that rewards multiple viewings to piece through all the strange and frightening happenings.






*The Loved Ones*







This 2009Australianprom-night horror story is put together in all the right ways. Combining gore and humor to work very effectively (a la *Dead Alive*), director Sean Byrne has made a great film on a tiny budget. Member oink loves this film: “Holy Moly, what a TERRIFIC movie this is! Superb, in every way. The acting of the Queen ***** is fantastic...what a performance. No doubt about it, I have not seen a better horror movie all year. And the cherry on top is the AV of the DVD is as good as it gets.” General Kenobi also agrees that Robin McLeavy’s performance is stellar: “This is just too damn fun to be anything less than a perfect score. Oodles of gore and dark comedy laced together with some stellar performances and stunning A/V. The actress playing Lola is phenomenal.” If you want a gory good time, this is one film that will deliver the guts and the laughs all in one.






*Cabin in the Woods*







We’re sure you’ve heard of this one by now. Coming from *Avengers* director Joss Whedon, this isn’t really a horror film in any traditional sense, but rather a clever sendup/summation of every horror film ever made. We don’t want to ruin it for you if you haven’t seen it, but let’s just say the movie doesn’t go where you expect it to. GoCaboNow says that he “can see how a true horror fan might have an issue with this movie, but I loved the writing and characters. Also, CREATURE FEATURE! The last half hour was a lot of fun. The AV was stellar for this as well with exceptional, and unexpected, low-frequency effects throughout.” We went into this one thinking it would be the same old schlock, but this film’s twists and turns were surprising and gratifying in a way we never expected. Overall, this weird movie is a great romp, and well worth the time of horror fans and non-horror fans alike.






*Pumpkinhead*

Not Available on Blu-ray







Buried in the mire of crap horror films that were released in the 80s, *Pumpkinhead* is an overlooked gem of a creature feature that deserves a second chance. After a group of teenage campers kill a man’s son in a hit-and-run, he summons a demon for revenge -- and the rest is history. According to darthrsg, this is a “really great flick. It’s a solid tale of supernatural vengeance with great Stan Winston effects... Seems like one of the better all conventional effect horror films of the late 80's. It's really well done.” ApolloCreed also thinks that “the movie itself was surprisingly good. Solid story, excellent atmosphere and good special effects for its time. My favorite scene is when Pumpkinhead initially rises from the grave. Most of the acting was adequate, but Florence Schauffler does an absolutely fantastic job as the witch.” Of course the movie’s main appeal is the awesomely gruesome Pumpkinhead creature itself, but the rest of the film is quite watchable as well, which is rare for a feature like this.



Honorable Mention:

*The Mutilator*

Not Available on DVD or Blu-ray







This list just wouldn’t be complete without one super-campy 80's slasher flick, and *The Mutilator* is one of the most watchable and entertaining when you consider all the low-budget crapola that was mass-produced in the 80s. As wizzack suggests, the film certainly lives up to its title: “If you like your 80's slashers with extra cheese, track down *The Mutilator*. Ridiculous music, horrible acting and some cool kills. The gaffe shot is top notch! Good movie with beer or a crowd. This is one of the best...” This is one of those so-bad-it’s-good type films, and is well worth a watch if you’re looking for a retro flick to throw on at a party. Just don’t say we didn’t warn you!


----------



## Mark the Red

Bah....no 2004 Dawn of the Dead. Awesome movie. Probably the greatest balls in your throat movie intro ever: The little 'girl' at your bedroom door first thing in the morning.....


----------



## SuperTal

The Descent is my fav among those listed.


----------



## pcgeek543

These are all great,but i think Insidious should definitely be in the list.


----------



## Darrin

I'll disagree about Insidious. It was good but considering some of the glarring omissions, it don't deserve to be on this list. How could this list miss Carrie, The Omen (original), Evil Dead, Dawn of the Dead (78), Suspiria and....gulp...Texas Chainsaw Massacre?


----------



## stickboy2k

I am very glad to see Descent on this list. The feelings of isolation and suspense are very intense. Great characters and a great edge of your seat ride. I can’t wait to try some other movies on this list!


----------



## kilgore777

I can appreciate that I have different tastes than Eric, but there is some seriously cheesy stuff on this list. I like cheese, but some great classics were overlooked:

Night of the Living Dead
C'mon! My favorite all time horror flick! Little girl zombies with trowels killin' and eating their moms! Missed the list??????

The Omen
The Gone with the Wind of Devil movies. A chilling classic!

Rosemary's Baby
Mia Farrow's crazy devil-pregnancy-cravings make her eat a raw chicken liver (which she really did!). Now that IS disturbing! The Citizen Cane of Devil movies....

Repulsion
Obscure, but twisted and distrubing. Catherine Denevue is hot and crazy!!


----------



## espodo

Thanks for your additional suggestions (I have Repulsion and have been meaning to watch it for a while). To be clear, this is not my personal list of favorites, but rather a list of the most widely well-received and best-reviewed movies from the "Horror Movie Marathon" thread listed above.


----------



## kilgore777

Eric, sorry, I missed that! I liked the article anyway and there are some pretty cool titles (many of my faves) and some that I haven't seen.... Triangle looks very intriguing. Repulsion is strange and wonderful.


----------



## lfe man

That mutilator pic is from scott spiegel's intruder.


----------



## ser182

Salem Lot (1979 ver.) has to be on the list.
Silver bullet


----------



## NuSoardGraphite

I was pleasantly surprised to see both Fright Night and The Mist on that list. However I am very dissapointed that it was missing Evil Dead 2, Dawn of the Dead (2004), [REC] (or Quarrentine) and the original Lost Boys. All excellent films. At the very least, Dawn of the Dead (2004) should have made the list as the greatest zombie film of all time. (my opinion yes, but one that is shared by many zombie lovers)


----------



## suave2978

martyrs is suppose to be pretty good too!


----------



## The Mice

Definitely some good picks and some that I have not seen yet! I've been on a horror movie kick for the entire month of October. I just recently picked up The Descent and look forward to seeing it.

An old classic that I like is Poltergeist. I've seen it a million times now but still enjoy it.


----------



## P007

Good list, but I would have to put the original Omen, the original Friday the 13th, and the original Texas Chainsaw Massacre. The Strangers would make a good honorable mention.


----------



## tre74

All good mentions. Great comments as well. Seriously, no Evil Dead? Where is Trick 'r Treat?


----------



## tomtastic

The Evil Dead
Poltergeist
Event Horizon
Psycho (I was terrified of this film as a kid, I always left the room)
The Grudge (I didn't like this movie but it's very disturbing)


----------



## espodo

Thanks for the heads up, Ife man, the *Mutilator* image has been changed.


----------



## lfe man

np, espodo


----------



## cchunter

I thought Drag me to Hell was good along with The Ring.....Halloween is still my all time favorite!! trick or treat!!


----------



## scutfargas

I've always like the first PHANTASM. It gave me nightmares as a kid.


----------



## Taranteacher

+1 on Zack Snyder's Dawn Of The Dead -- now that's "awesome"!
+1 on Sam Raimi's Drag Me To Hell -- what a fun ride that is!

I'm inclined to include Saw (part 1) -- talk about eerie suspense!

All things considered, though, The Exorcist rules!!!!


----------



## Taranteacher

Oh, and +1 on John Carpenter's The Thing AND Halloween -- scary as hell when I was a kid!!


----------



## Taranteacher

I would also include The Haunting and Zombieland!

Forgot to mention I love Alien, BTW!


----------



## Steveindajeep

Cabin in the woods? Are you serious? That was the worst movie Ive seen in years.


----------



## darthrsg

All the ones you guys are missing are in the thread at one point or another.


----------



## GG386

No love for Saw? (after all it is a series) Oh, and don't forget about "Freebird" at the end of Devil's Rejects- kind of brings a tear to your eye.......


----------



## Klutzy

Sure there may be a few missing classics here but, its nice to see NO ONE argues that Halloween should top that list!!


----------



## mccordm

Repulsion
Carnival of Souls
Suspiria

All would be good on an alternative "Greats" list. Especially Repulsion.


----------



## scottm18

Glad to see not-often-mentioned Triangle and Inside here--the latter being one of the only flicks I had to "hide" from and not watch (the bathroom door scene) and really, really needs an HD release! This is the second time I've seen 'Loved Ones' on a list so much check out. I agree REC should definitely been here (last 20min alone)--and Cabin in the Woods is not scary at all. I would add the Tony Todd tour-de-force Candyman for sure.


----------



## Shalimar

As for the Descent.. be sure to get the European ending as it was intended to be and not the lame ass US version.


----------



## Shalimar

Oh and the Grudge (aka JuOn)... kickass esp w/higher budget for the remake with SMG.


----------



## Shalimar

And if you want older creepy.. check out the original "witchboard"


----------



## paratwa

Motel Hell (1980) was a great funny horror flick, one of my favorites. Come on, burying people up to their necks then harvesting them to make sausage? Whats not to like!
Evil Dead 1 HAS to be on the list.
HellRaiser! Pin head, one of the scariest characters of all time.


----------



## orleans704

Last House on the Left


----------



## Lou3

Pet Sematary was pretty disturbing, and Pumpkinhead wasn't far behind for me. I like the original Fright Night (haven't seen the remake), but don't consider it scary. Same for Phantasm.

The review of The Exorcist describes it exactly. Scariest movie I've seen. I got to see the director's cut in the theater, which was quite the experience. The Exorcist III was pretty brutal too.

I'd give honorable mention to Hellraiser.


----------



## OJ Bartley

One of the best scary movies I've seen in a long time was the original "Let The Right One In". I haven't seen the American remake, but the original Swedish was fantastic. Great story, characters that draw you in, shot in a creepy, isolated, almost 70's-style that gives the whole film a feeling of being askew. Near the top of my list for sure.


----------



## blogan

I would add Audition to the list of overlooked films. A delightfully insane story with an intense buildup to an excruciatingly gruesome ending.


----------



## HDpalooza

Re-Animator is a must see classic and my fave but I would agree with another poster that Event Horizon is right up there as well.


----------



## CrapONez

I can't disagree more about including Dawn of the Dead 2004. It sucked sweaty balls. But the original should have been on the list! Seriously missing is Ringu and Ju-On and/or their American remakes - The Ring and The Grudge. 13 Ghosts is also a personal fave. No love for Wrong Turn, High Tension, Rest Stop, No Vacancy, or Wolf Creek? They're at least as good as some of the schlock on here. Salem's Lot scared the c*** out of me as a kid. Dunno how well it's aged. So did Jaws but my kids saw it (after years of Shark Week) and thought it was lame.


----------



## Chicknadeee

Good List - Also worth considering:
The Ring
The Orphanage (Spanish film)
The Other (1971 - creeepy)
Carrie
Sister, Sister
Full Circle (aka The Haunting of Julia)
Scissors (Sharon Stone)
The Others (2001)
The Evil Dead
Happy Birthday to Me
The Texas Chainsaw Massacre
Children of the Corn
The Birds (Alfred Hitchcock)
Rosemary's Baby
Single White Female
Silence of the Lambs
The House on Haunted Hill
& of course...
The Candy Man


----------



## jllaudio

What about the original Dracula, Frankenstein, The Mummy (and I do mean the original) and The original "The Wolfman" For their time and even today putting on a movie with either Bela Lugosi or Boris Karloff, still bring a chill. (This is from a guy who just qualified for Medicare).

It seems like all the choices made are from a much younger generation.


----------



## Repdetect

The Ring is the greatest ghost story EVER!


----------



## bobpaule

"The Devil's Rejects" !!!!!

C'mon guys, a great horror movie even for non-horror fans.


----------



## promike

Hellraiser.


----------



## Noibeli

Where the hell is HIGH TENSION? This movie is so intense and the story telling is very smart. A lot of people do not notice what happens in the first 2 min. of the movie, that's the main problem why the movie end doesn't make sense for them. It's just brilliant!!


----------



## onse

I agree for the most part, but when Martyrs is missing the list is flawed. Martyrs is hands down the best horror film of the 2000's.


----------



## DADEO

I'm not sure what you call these but "The Human Centipede" and "The Human Centipede 2" movies messed me up for the night. These are some messed up crazy stuff movies.


----------



## jabberjaw

if Inside is as sick as Audition then I'll give it a shot. Miike's mind must be torturous to inhabit.


----------



## jabberjaw

also, Tesis (pronounced tay-sis) is the Mexican film that was later Americanized as 8mm. it is a much better horror movie about snuff films.


----------



## grtgrfx

What? no mention of 28 Days Later or it's sequel, 28 Weeks Later? Heck, the theme music alone gives these two modern horror faves serious creep-out value.


----------



## iRadiate

Chernobyl Diaries turned out to be much better than I expected with a few unexpected jumps. It's mainly a suspense horror flick not blood & gore.
But it is not in the same league as The Descent for sure ... I don't like to watch that one by myself


----------



## DavidinCT

Yea, nice list but, I think the Hellraiser series should be on this list (only the first 3)..


----------



## UofAZ1

I would agree that "Audition" is a fantastic creepy as F horror movie. Japanese subtitled movie about a widowed father whose son encourages him to start dating again after years mourning his wife. He works at a movie studio and he and his partner plan a fake "audition" for a movie that will never get made just so the guy can interview potential girlfriends. Only unknown to him the pretty and shy girl he chooses is just this sadistic serial killer who is pretty brutal in her killings.

Audition is on many top ten lists of scariest movies ever and was on Netflix for awhile (not sure if it's still on there) but was so good when I saw it I bought it the next day.

Creep factor is high with this one.


----------



## JA Fant

Great list guys!

With Christmas around the corner, literally, I always enjoy the 'Silent Night, Deadly Night' series.


----------



## lurkor

Peter Jackson's (Lord of the Rings fame) "Dead Alive" unrated also known as "Braindead". No list is complete without it.


----------



## Will 77

grtgrfx said:


> What? no mention of 28 Days Later or it's sequel, 28 Weeks Later? Heck, the theme music alone gives these two modern horror faves serious creep-out value.


Agreed. 

Both movies were very well done IMO.


----------



## Dude111

A good thread!!!

I have seen probably 4 or 5 listed in the opening post


----------



## JA Fant

Any note worthy release(s) set for 2015?


----------



## sarahb75

*Watch Out For HENRY*

Have to strongly agree with skehoe choosing Alien, The Exorcist, and The Thing. The Thing, in particular, is very effective in building tension, as both the characters and the audience become unsure of who can be trusted.
But I thought Pet Sematary was pretty tacky, and not at all frightening.

It's 5 in the morning and being new to this thread, have not read all the posts. Hope someone might have mentioned Henryortrait of a Serial Killer. I think it was the Village Voice that said of the movie: "Now that's a Horror film!" When Martin Scorsese saw Henry he said it signified the best directorial debut he had seen in 10 years. I'd have to say that as a horror fan, since before The Exorcist came out, in those 40+ years, 
Henry is certainly the most chilling and disturbing film I've seen.


Henry, as played by Michael Rooker, never overacts, but is so convincing and naturally unnerving, that Jack Nicholson's character in The Shining seems like a total clown, in comparison.

Hope there are no fans of The Blair Witch Project on this thread, because Henry honestly makes that movie seem like a Sunday school picnic in the woods. I lent a copy of Henry to a 30 yr old supervisor where I worked.
He said he had to stop watching the film after less than an hour. I said what's the problem Mario, a guy like you can press 275 pounds, but is bothered by a little movie? He just said that he was so disturbed and shook up by the home invasion scene that he had to stop the DVD if he wanted to be able to sleep. I said that's alright Mario because when the film got to that point during its showing at the Telluride Film Festival, nearly half of the
horrified audience walked out, and film festival audiences are used to seeing almost anything.


----------



## UofAZ1

Sarahb is saw Henry 20 years ago on late night TV and was literally shocked that a local TV station showed a movie that disturbing. Agree the home invasion scene was just very brutal and realistic scene to watch. Haven't seen it since but still have very vivid memories of being freaked out by that one.

Not for the very faint of heart and abhor rape.


----------



## ben38

How about "Night of the Demon". And many other atmospherically creepy films produced by Val Lewton. Mario Bava had some good movies also.


----------



## wizzack

sarahb75 said:


> Have to strongly agree with skehoe choosing Alien, The Exorcist, and The Thing. The Thing, in particular, is very effective in building tension, as both the characters and the audience become unsure of who can be trusted.
> But I thought Pet Sematary was pretty tacky, and not at all frightening.
> 
> It's 5 in the morning and being new to this thread, have not read all the posts. Hope someone might have mentioned Henryortrait of a Serial Killer. I think it was the Village Voice that said of the movie: "Now that's a Horror film!" When Martin Scorsese saw Henry he said it signified the best directorial debut he had seen in 10 years. I'd have to say that as a horror fan, since before The Exorcist came out, in those 40+ years,
> Henry is certainly the most chilling and disturbing film I've seen.
> 
> 
> Henry, as played by Michael Rooker, never overacts, but is so convincing and naturally unnerving, that Jack Nicholson's character in The Shining seems like a total clown, in comparison.
> 
> Hope there are no fans of The Blair Witch Project on this thread, because Henry honestly makes that movie seem like a Sunday school picnic in the woods. I lent a copy of Henry to a 30 yr old supervisor where I worked.
> He said he had to stop watching the film after less than an hour. I said what's the problem Mario, a guy like you can press 275 pounds, but is bothered by a little movie? He just said that he was so disturbed and shook up by the home invasion scene that he had to stop the DVD if he wanted to be able to sleep. I said that's alright Mario because when the film got to that point during its showing at the Telluride Film Festival, nearly half of the
> horrified audience walked out, and film festival audiences are used to seeing almost anything.


Sh1t yeah!

Henry is the scariest movie I've ever seen. It's brilliant! 

I've had the pleasure of meeting Rooker & Towles and thank God, they are nothing like the sick f**ks in the movie. They acted so well I almost expected to meet the "Henry" guys. They were pretty cool dudes.


----------



## sarahb75

wizzack said:


> Sh1t yeah!
> 
> Henry is the scariest movie I've ever seen. It's brilliant!
> 
> I've had the pleasure of meeting Rooker & Towles and thank God, they are nothing like the sick f**ks in the movie. They acted so well I almost expected to meet the "Henry" guys. They were pretty cool dudes.


Hey wizzack, so cool you meeting those guys.

On a behind the scenes doc on one of the 2 DVD editions I have of Henry, its director John McNaughton talks about how he and the
film's writer, Richard Fire, were auditioning guys for the role of Henry. It being a low budget project, they were using McNaughton's
or Fire's apartment (can't remember which) to have actors come in and do a reading.

Michael Rooker, then an unknown Chicago stage actor, shows up and does a reading. McNaughton said that the man was so solemn, serious, and convincing, never breaking character, that after Rooker left the apartment, the 2 other men worried that he might actually be that way.

Incidentally, as Henry, Rooker wore his own clothes in the movie, including that old brown jacket.

In the doc., McNaughton tells of an incident that happened at a theater where they were doing some test screenings. McNaughton and Rooker happened to be just outside of the auditorium. One woman had decided to make a hasty exit somewhere in the middle of the film, and just as she opened the door to get into the lobby, she came face to face with Rooker, and the poor lady about had a heart attack.


----------



## creationsh

Most of these movies are oldies.


----------



## sargee

What about The Conjuring?


----------



## schoolyard

Everyone missed the best of all in my opinion,PSYCHO!!!!fantastic in all respects


----------



## Reckless95

'The Loved Ones' looks great.


----------



## JA Fant

Add;


Phantasm (1st film)
Halloween (1st film)


----------



## NorthSky

I just stumbled unto this thread by pure accident. From that *20* Horror flick's list of the first original post, I have 15 of them in my 'Horror' flick collection. ...Not bad. And I can probably enumerate another 20 very easily. ...All on Blu-ray. 

Cool thread.


----------



## Dude111

NorthSky said:


> I just stumbled unto this thread by pure accident.


 
Excellent


----------



## NorthSky

Excellent? ...Me I think it's scary, very.


----------



## breezy2012

If you try to describe the plot of The Ring to someone who doesn't know anything about the film it sounds stupid beyond belief.


But boy, did it scare the bejesus out of me when I watched it.


----------



## Lostonmountain

While no one's going to agree about all these, I'd think the original Dawn of the Dead and the remake should be here; and while I haven't seen it in many years I remember Salem's Lot with some fondness. But really has anyone tried Darkness Falls? Or am I the only one who liked it, sure would be on my list of top 20.


----------



## Steve Crowley

Alien scared the living crap out me when I saw it in '79 at the theater. The only advertisement was the egg with the caption "In space, no one can hear you scream". In between the face hugger and the alien coming out of the chest, did not watch horror for a while. Saw Suspiria and that was a bizarre movie. The Sentinel was another good movie that sort of left you waiting for the next thing to surprise you. Enjoy.


----------



## InternetExpert

I watched Pumpkinhead with my teenage daughter and she liked it but is more a fan of stuff like the Conjuring, etc. I watched the Mist and am embarassed to admit that it turned me (a then 40 year old grown man) into a frightened 6 year old boy curled up in his chair with his security blankie. Although better "security" against those otherworldly monsters would have been a 12-gauge, or a bazooka. Truly depressing ending, too.
My older brothers took me with them to see The Thing when it was released. I was about 11 years old and I should NOT have been there. I think I soiled myself.
I haven't read the entire thread in case someone else has mentioned it but *The Grudge* is also a horror flick that my daughter and I like. No profanity or nudity - just scary.


----------



## Joe_Noir

Couldn't get the list to download. Maybe it's a " dead" thread? Anyway some really great movies mentioned. However didn't see " The Shining " "The Fog" ( John Carpenters version 1979 I think), or "The Howling " mentioned. Those movies scared the hell outta me when I was younger 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JA Fant

2nd,

The Fog and Prince of Darkness both are Carpenter films


----------



## Couch Viking

The OP list mostly consists of Captain Obvious stuff (as it should), but surely the Friday the 13th franchise deserves a mention when discussing slashers? Anyone growing up in the 80's would have been exposed to Jason Vorhees' exploits. I never quite understood the greatness of Halloween and don't find it particularly scary, maybe because I find Carpenter's soundtracks cheesy and distracting (sorry - blasphemy, I'm sure...)

Absolutely adore 'The Thing' (Carpenter and the original 50's version was entertaining too) and from the thread I will second 'Salem's Lot' ('79) and 'The Fog', which is very atmospheric and is more about the build-up than the pay-off to me. The Changeling with George C. Scott was quite effective (70's)

When the conversation turned to comedy in horror, it made me think of a little known (?) slasher-cum-comedy called April Fool's Day (circa 1985). I loved it when I was a kid.

I think I still have Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer somewhere on DVD. I recall being more bored than anything when watching it, so there's probably something very wrong with me...


----------



## Joe_Noir

Couch Viking said:


> The OP list mostly consists of Captain Obvious stuff (as it should),
> 
> 
> 
> When the conversation turned to comedy in horror, it made me think of a little known (?) slasher-cum-comedy called April Fool's Day (circa 1985). I loved it when I was a kid.



I agree "The Fog" ...... Very atmospheric. Lol 

In regards to comedy in horror....... IMHO the classic Mel Brooks film "Young Frankenstein" absolutely nails it. Peter Boyle, Gene Wilder, Marty Feldman, and Madeline Khan were glorious in that movie. Should be required viewing for Halloween. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## panavised

While Pet Cemetery scared the bejesus out of me as a kid, I'd say hasn't aged very well, nor is it particularly scary (with the exception of the sister flashback!). On the subject of Stephen King adaptations, in reference to a couple posters mentioning Salem's Lot -- that's a movie/miniseries that has aged incredibly poorly. Seeing it for the first time as an adult, it was a mess, from the casting to the atmosphere. Tobe Hooper really whiffed it. Read the book!

In honor of its recent release in a nice Blu-ray box set, I'll add a vote for Phantasm!


----------



## JA Fant

Couch Viking said:


> The OP list mostly consists of Captain Obvious stuff (as it should), but surely the Friday the 13th franchise deserves a mention when discussing slashers? Anyone growing up in the 80's would have been exposed to Jason Vorhees' exploits. I never quite understood the greatness of Halloween and don't find it particularly scary, maybe because I find Carpenter's soundtracks cheesy and distracting (sorry - blasphemy, I'm sure...)
> 
> Absolutely adore 'The Thing' (Carpenter and the original 50's version was entertaining too) and from the thread I will second 'Salem's Lot' ('79) and 'The Fog', which is very atmospheric and is more about the build-up than the pay-off to me. The Changeling with George C. Scott was quite effective (70's)
> 
> When the conversation turned to comedy in horror, it made me think of a little known (?) slasher-cum-comedy called April Fool's Day (circa 1985). I loved it when I was a kid.
> 
> I think I still have Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer somewhere on DVD. I recall being more bored than anything when watching it, so there's probably something very wrong with me...


The 80's was a wonderful time for Horror movies, especially, the Slasher genre. 
I saw most of those films in the theaters. Own quite a few on VHS. Some many titles that has not made it to DVD (at the least) in 2017?


----------



## Azekecse

Alright, I'm going to add the following in no specific order, my apologies for repeats:

1) It (new version)

2) Cabin in the Woods

3) The Descent

4) Attack on the Block

5) Train to Busan

6) Drag me to Hell

7) Evil Dead 2

8) Aliens

9) Get Out

10) Conjuring 2


----------



## Draxanoth

I always thought Slither was pretty good, not sure if that counts as horror or a monster movie.


----------



## DavidinCT

After reading this fully again...Inside sounds insane. I've been looking for a movie that could freak the crap out of me (I've seen too many over the years). This sounds like it. Listening it to in French with English subtitles might be interesting but, would love English 5.1


Edit: So I found a source for Inside... Got a great copy with 5.1 audio but, in French and English subtitles. Started out kind of the night scary type stuff but, started to get really screwed up and freaky. Audio was really good and really helped in brining it all together, even though it's in French. 


The main story that its about would turn anyone's stomach and the ending really kind of freaked me out. I can see why it's a horror movie fan favorite. It didn't scare the crap out of me as much as freak me out and a lot of edgy type parts.


A worthy watch for horror flick fans... OMG was a understatement...


----------



## Jive Turkey

Azekecse said:


> Alright, I'm going to add the following in no specific order, my apologies for repeats:
> 
> 1) It (new version)
> 
> 2) Cabin in the Woods
> 
> 3) The Descent
> 
> 4) Attack on the Block
> 
> 5) Train to Busan
> 
> 6) Drag me to Hell
> 
> 7) Evil Dead 2
> 
> 8) Aliens
> 
> 9) Get Out
> 
> 10) Conjuring 2


Haven't seen 4 or 5. That's a solid list though.

I saw "It" just the other day and was very impressed. Can't wait to see it at home in 4K HDR!


----------



## JA Fant

Guys-

I was thinking that there was a thread about Horror Movies, not available, on DVD nor Blu-Ray?

If not, perhaps we should start one.


----------



## samalexkan

my favorite movies is *The Exorcist 

*


----------



## hifiHigh

Azekecse said:


> Alright, I'm going to add the following in no specific order, my apologies for repeats:
> 
> 1) It (new version)
> 
> 2) Cabin in the Woods
> 
> 3) The Descent
> 
> 4) Attack on the Block
> 
> 5) Train to Busan
> 
> 6) Drag me to Hell
> 
> 7) Evil Dead 2
> 
> 8) Aliens
> 
> 9) Get Out
> 
> 10) Conjuring 2


Good list - I'll substitute a few for my personal likes:

1) Baskin

2) Cabin in the Woods

3) The Grudge

4) Jessabelle 

5) Train to Busan

6) Drag me to Hell

7) Evil Dead 2

8) Aliens

9) Original Carrie

10) Conjuring 2


----------



## Postmoderndesign

Jive Turkey said:


> Haven't seen 4 or 5. That's a solid list though.
> 
> I saw "It" just the other day and was very impressed. Can't wait to see it at home in 4K HDR!


I add:
The Autopsy of Jane Doe
and two older films
Bram Stoker's Dracula
The Sixth Sense


----------



## CruelInventions

Draxanoth said:


> I always thought Slither was pretty good, not sure if that counts as horror or a monster movie.


I loved that one. Gross and funny. Good repeat-viewing value too. 

_"It's just a bee-sting"

"***** is hardcore!" _


----------



## JA Fant

Another month of October to enjoy our fave horror movies


----------



## Azekecse

Postmoderndesign said:


> I add:
> The Autopsy of Jane Doe
> and two older films
> Bram Stoker's Dracula
> The Sixth Sense


Oh I forgot about The Autopsy of Jane Doe, excellent choice...

Peace and blessings,

Azeke


----------



## sworth

What? No B&W? The Haunting, Black Sunday, Bride of Frankenstein, Haaxen, Nosferatu, The Innocents... Look outside your box and you'll find out how many riches there are that you aren't even considering.


----------



## JA Fant

sworth said:


> What? No B&W? The Haunting, Black Sunday, Bride of Frankenstein, Haaxen, Nosferatu, The Innocents... Look outside your box and you'll find out how many riches there are that you aren't even considering.


Original- House on haunted Hill


----------



## Sinistre1

I sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo agree with autopsy of Jane Doe... I was very surprised by just how much I liked it. Also recently saw a good one called as above so below


----------



## 9374994

You guys should make an Asian Horror Movie list, I recently started watching a few of those and some of them are just incredible, Train To Busan is possibly the best zombie movie I've ever seen!


----------



## GulfCoast71

Wow, some great horror films listed here. I would add Jeepers Creepers to my list. I loved the first two and am watching the third one on Netflix. I find the third one so far to have some interesting ideas, but pretty bad execution (why is he out in the daylight so much?).


----------



## Jim McC

GulfCoast71 said:


> Wow, some great horror films listed here. I would add Jeepers Creepers to my list. I loved the first two and am watching the third one on Netflix. I find the third one so far to have some interesting ideas, but pretty bad execution (why is he out in the daylight so much?).


I saw JC3 last night. Bad movie !


----------



## GulfCoast71

Jim McC said:


> I saw JC3 last night. Bad movie !


Yes, finished it up last night and I would not put JC3 in my top 20 (or top 100) personal horror movies. Though the first one would be up there.


----------



## JA Fant

I am looking forward in the Horror movies in 2018.
In a few weeks, Strangers 2 will hit theaters. I really liked the 1st film.


----------



## rekbones

Watched Cold Skin the other day. The Atmos track is out of this world, best horror move I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Jive Turkey

rekbones said:


> Watched Cold Skin the other day. The Atmos track is out of this world, best horror move I have seen in a long time.


Is that a U.S. Bluray release yet?


----------



## RayGuy

Asian horror genre: Oldboy (2005). Bizarre, violent, earthy, fun. The ending is to die for ...


----------



## JA Fant

Thanks! for sharing- Guys.


----------



## ocelittle

Anyone see Still/Born? Came out in Feb.


----------



## Kain

ocelittle said:


> Anyone see Still/Born? Came out in Feb.


I have. It's a pretty good horror movie that is quite sad as well. Worth a watch I'd say.


----------



## F-n-T

My nominees are Tales from the crypt and the 1st chucky...the following chapters were horrible! 

Also i 2nd and 3rd or how many times it was mentioned.. Train To Busan!! Excellent!!!


----------



## foxycat

Has no one else ever noticed that _Alien_ was the first sci-fi film with a brave, resourceful and strong FEMALE heroine?


----------



## JA Fant

Truth or Dare - out now


----------



## JA Fant

The next installment of Purge hits us in July


----------



## gossamer88

RAW on Netflix is pretty disturbing. French subtitled though.


----------



## JA Fant

Halloween - October 2018


----------



## 69glamboy

Dont know if there should be sub categories here....( slasher vs. classic horror) ? Anyway...the movie that started it all was Nosferatu (1922) you should also check out Dreyer's - Vampyr (1932) if you want to dig deep. For the classic horror fans... an overlooked hidden gem with an actual cool story line , Ghost Story (1981) . Along with those, my other faves are The Shining/ Salem's Lot/ Phantasm.


----------



## JA Fant

69glamboy said:


> Dont know if there should be sub categories here....( slasher vs. classic horror) ? Anyway...the movie that started it all was Nosferatu (1922) you should also check out Dreyer's - Vampyr (1932) if you want to dig deep. For the classic horror fans... an overlooked hidden gem with an actual cool story line , Ghost Story (1981) . Along with those, my other faves are The Shining/ Salem's Lot/ Phantasm.


All excellent films


----------



## JA Fant

HellFest in September


----------



## Poksey21

Interested to see what people thought of Hereditary.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7784604/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## Ben Tan

Poksey21 said:


> Interested to see what people thought of Hereditary.
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7784604/?ref_=nv_sr_1


Boring.

It was disturbing in the beginning but then everything after a certain character died, it became just oh-so-cliche and terribly predictable, even if I completely shut off my brain. It's a meh movie, applaud them for trying something a little different but at the end - there's really nothing that disturbing about it.


----------



## Poksey21

Ben Tan said:


> Boring.
> 
> It was disturbing in the beginning but then everything after a certain character died, it became just oh-so-cliche and terribly predictable, even if I completely shut off my brain. It's a meh movie, applaud them for trying something a little different but at the end - there's really nothing that disturbing about it.


I really enjoyed it up to the last 20 minutes. I disliked the ending, a lot. I was fine with everything up until that point, and had no issue with the incident you described. I found the movie creepy, and emotionally taxing, but walked away hugely letdown by the end of the movie.


----------



## atolnay00

Drop the movies and Binge The Haunting of Hill House on Netflix, so good.


----------



## BRAC

atolnay00 said:


> Drop the movies and Binge The Haunting of Hill House on Netflix, so good.


Nice. I was debating on that one next. I’m just finishing off the last 2 episodes of Dark season 1 tonight. 

What would you say it compares to movie wise?


----------



## tehanureav

I feel like thrillers are scarier for me than intentionally "horror" movies. It is a bit like hypnosis, works better and more impressively without being announced.


----------



## atolnay00

BRAC said:


> Nice. I was debating on that one next. I’m just finishing off the last 2 episodes of Dark season 1 tonight.
> 
> What would you say it compares to movie wise?


Dark was prob my favorite Netflix original show, can't wait for the second season. Not sure what movie I would compare Hill House too but its a better version of all the haunted house type horror films.


----------



## JA Fant

Halloween 2018


----------



## Vlad G

In early 80s I watched a horror movie that really scared me. I do not know the name or the film studio. The plot is based on the fairy tale of Hauff Dwarf Nose. Feature of movie: The HEADS in the witch’s basket WERE REAL WITH THEIR MOUTH OPEN! 

Does anyone remember this movie? 

IMDB already checked. No my version has found on IMDB


----------



## DD/DTS

Was it "Zwerg Nase" ?


----------



## PSBMAN

I would've put Event Horizon on the list.


----------



## MinHeadroom

PSBMAN said:


> I would've put Event Horizon on the list.



As my friend always put it, “No! You hang a LEFT before the dimension of pure evil.”


----------



## ixsis

Overall a pretty accurate list!


----------



## Rgb

*Horror Movies That Are Basically Perfect*








> Hereditary | 0:16
> It Follows | 1:18
> The Babadook | 2:16
> Drag Me to Hell | 3:06
> Alien | 4:05
> A Nightmare on Elm Street | 5:06
> The Fly | 5:43
> Silence of The Lambs | 6:38
> Carrie | 7:49
> Halloween | 8:53
> Rosemary's Baby | 9:56
> The Orphanage | 11:00


----------

